# PowerShift 624 Stuck in PowerShift



## LilJohn85 (Feb 20, 2019)

I have a model 38510 that is stuck in PowerShift. Randomly I've been able to get it to shift, but this last time, it won't shift back. Any thoughts?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Check that the shift rod is not bent..... it doesn't take much of a tweak to throw them off..... especially if hauled in the back of a truck and it slams against gate/side


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The shifter moves laterally for the forward gears and then it has a gate at F2 for the PS option and another opposite that for R1 and 2. Are those gates returning back to their original position or is there a chance they are hanging up and not coming all the way back to form that lateral shift slot. If either of those two won't return then the whole shifting system is going to act funny.

If you pause at 1:51 in the video you can see the PS gate with the "2" in it's proper position and same with the gate for the reverse gears. If yours aren't like this they are likely getting a little stuck in the cable sheaths.

.


----------



## LilJohn85 (Feb 20, 2019)

bad 69cat : I don't believe the shift rod is bent, but I will double check that.

Kiss4aFrog : Going from R to F, it springs back. Going from PS to F, it springs back too. Mine, unlike the one in the video, doesn't have that, I guess slide cover, over the PS. It's wide open.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If it's the PowerShift, that one is difficult. If you tip it up in the service position you can GENTLY pry it back out. If you don't see that "2" in line with the "1" and "3" then the PowerShift is stuck ON. What you'll be prying on is plastic so you have to be careful.
Don't try to pry it back out from the top when it's in it's operating position. It's flat and there isn't anything to get a hold of and the angle is wrong. If you look for the spring that's the angle you want to pry from underneath. Remember it's plastic.
The shift handle might spring back but it doesn't matter as that plastic part that blocks the gate is what operates the cable and until it's back in position the transmission is not going to act right.
When you don't need the machine or have the time you'll likely need to remove and lube the cable. I'd do the reverse cable too as it's likely soon to stick if the PS one is. Until then I'd leave the PS option alone.

.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* There is something Binding up underneath in the Control Box. the cable that lifts the latch arm might be out of adjustment. or a spring broke.*


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Most the time the stud that's welded to the control box is rusted or broken. look on the image its the one 7, 3, and 22 slips on. The cable could be broken also but not as common. When you push the lever forward to powershift you can look down on the axle and see if the axle lock bar pulls up it should every time the lever is push to powershift. If that's working it could be that the ratchet #5 and #41 are not locking the reverse every other time you go to powershift that would cause the wheels to just drive forward and never push to the back position.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If it's the PowerShift, that one is difficult.


What I was trying to say is that the Powershift section is more difficult to get back to it's normal position than the reverse. The reverse has a raised area that you can help it move back to it's normal position without having to tip the machine.
Mine are just starting to hang up a bit so I'll be tearing into it mine this spring but hopefully it's the pivot that Beno mentioned above.

.


----------



## Eskimo (Jan 31, 2021)

LilJohn85 said:


> I have a model 38510 that is stuck in PowerShift. Randomly I've been able to get it to shift, but this last time, it won't shift back. Any thoughts?





LilJohn85 said:


> I have a model 38510 that is stuck in PowerShift. Randomly I've been able to get it to shift, but this last time, it won't shift back. Any thoughts?


The most likely solution is to slightly tighten the cable. The adjustment for that is right underneath the control lever. Over time the cable will become slightly stretched and will no longer release the mechanism that holds the axle/wheels in the back position.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF eskimo

i highly doubt LilJohn85 will see your post as it's almost 2 years since he last posted, please check the date of last post. as we like to give a more one on one help to people in need of help


----------

